# Please god help me, what are these random beeps/chimes while driving?



## mcmason (Apr 4, 2021)

Hi all, I have searched and wondered and tried to find some sort of commonality when I experience it, but I am at a complete loss. Occasionally while driving (say one out of every three drives), I will get chime notifications. I have absolutely no idea why. Vehicle is a 2021.5 SEL R Line and I only remember getting it during city driving, although most of my driving has been in town. It is the same kind of chime that occurs when there is a traffic notification like when you enter a school zone. Every time I enter a school zone, however, an icon appears on the dash to let me know what that notification means. Am I going crazy? Is there a menu somewhere that I need to access in order to see what these beeps mean? Is there a setting I need to disable? This is making me want to drive the car off a cliff. Thanks in advance for any helpful information you might have.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

I also get them occasionally (2021.5 SEL-P). I THINK it has something to do with construction zones since it happens in relatively the same spot. But of course it’s just a chime and no description.

Sometimes it only chimes once and sometimes it chimes multiple times while going through the same spot. Nothing is marked on navigation. Maybe it’s sign recognition and it sees the large orange signs?


----------



## mcmason (Apr 4, 2021)

Thanks @bboshart I'm glad I'm not the only one, anyway. I definitely passed some construction areas today and got nothing, so I'm not sure what might be setting it off. Will try reading through the manual a third time to see if I can just do some sort of mass notification disable.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

mcmason said:


> Thanks @bboshart I'm glad I'm not the only one, anyway. I definitely passed some construction areas today and got nothing, so I'm not sure what might be setting it off. Will try reading through the manual a third time to see if I can just do some sort of mass notification disable.


The manual is awful at explaining anything beyond basic functions of the MIB3.

When yours chimes, does it do it in the same areas? Or is it totally random? Mine is always in the same area, but sometimes nothing at all and then other times one, two, three or four times at different intervals.


----------



## mcmason (Apr 4, 2021)

bboshart said:


> The manual is awful at explaining anything beyond basic functions of the MIB3.
> 
> When yours chimes, does it do it in the same areas? Or is it totally random? Mine is always in the same area, but sometimes nothing at all and then other times one, two, three or four times at different intervals.


Yeah, that's what I've found so far. The frequency seems to be totally random. I haven't been able to identify any factor that has been present every time. I just have no clue.


----------



## Kenway (Jan 10, 2019)

does anything visual pop up on the display.... I know that we get a chime every time if it goes below 4*C outside and a quick pop up shows on the driver's display.


----------



## mcmason (Apr 4, 2021)

Kenway said:


> does anything visual pop up on the display.... I know that we get a chime every time if it goes below 4*C outside and a quick pop up shows on the driver's display.


Thanks - it is that same sound that goes along with the temperature warning or school zone notice, but there is nothing on the dash or on the infotainment screen.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Kenway said:


> does anything visual pop up on the display.... I know that we get a chime every time if it goes below 4*C outside and a quick pop up shows on the driver's display.


Nothing is displayed on the digital dash nor infortainment screen. And nothing is marked on the nav screen either. There are no indications on any screens as to why it chimes.


----------



## Kenway (Jan 10, 2019)

mcmason said:


> Thanks - it is that same sound that goes along with the temperature warning or school zone notice, but there is nothing on the dash or on the infotainment screen.


here is a list of all of the notices that will trigger alerts in my 2018. Hope it may lead to some help in identifying the mystery.


----------



## mcmason (Apr 4, 2021)

It did just happen to me again - two sets of chimes within 30 seconds or so. No visual notifications. I was near a school, although no school speed limit sign popped up on the dash (I usually see one). I did have my phone wirelessly connected to carplay, but didn't get any notifications on it, either. So strange. I wonder if visual notifications should be popping up, and something isn't working right. Who knows.


----------



## mcmason (Apr 4, 2021)

Today I went through the menus again and disabled audible notifications related to street signs. Time will tell if that eliminates the mystery chimes.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Kenway said:


> here is a list of all of the notices that will trigger alerts in my 2018. Hope it may lead to some help in identifying the mystery.
> View attachment 89295


You guys have DSG?

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmason (Apr 4, 2021)

TablaRasa said:


> You guys have DSG?
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


No, I don't think DSG is offered for the Atlas.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

It chimed once on me yesterday. Relatively same place as always so it's either location-based or sign-based. It was in a zone that HAD construction previously but no signs up that I noticed. It's a brand new intersection that didn't exist previously.

The chime is also "softer" than the 39 degrees warning or other vehicle notices from the list above.

Like you mentioned previously, there is probably something that is supposed to display but doesn't. Hopefully an update will eventually fix it.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

TablaRasa said:


> You guys have DSG?
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


In the US at least the 8speed automatic is the only available option.


----------



## mcmason (Apr 4, 2021)

@bboshart it's been 4 days since I disabled the sign detection, and I have had no random chimes. Don't want to jinx it, but I'm starting to think that was the culprit.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

mcmason said:


> @bboshart it's been 4 days since I disabled the sign detection, and I have had no random chimes. Don't want to jinx it, but I'm starting to think that was the culprit.


I’ll try that too. I’m glad you _probably_ figured it out.


----------



## Gruemeister (Jun 14, 2021)

Count me in on the mystery chimes.


----------



## mcmason (Apr 4, 2021)

Gruemeister said:


> Count me in on the mystery chimes.


For me, disabling audible notifications related to street signs did the trick. It's been about 2 months now without random beeping. I don't remember exactly where within the menu system I found the option to disable, though. May take some digging.


----------



## JackConnolly (12 mo ago)

2019 Tiguan USA - I have found that the front passenger seat is very sensitive to the seat belt and air bag sensor. I had a bottle of fluid on the seat and the beeping was driving me crazy! I went through the manual and all the menus. I finally realized the seat belt light was on in the display screen. I took the bottle out of the seat and no more beeping! I put my hand hard into the seat and it started beeping again. No real visualization provided. The dashboard light was innocuous and did not bring any attention to itself. We all see that light occasionally so it did not occur to me that it was the issue.


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

I've had some weird things where the one of the front-side sensors thinks it detects an object that I'm about to hit, but there's nothing there. It happens to be about once a week and I'm afraid that one of these days it'll force the emergency break in the middle of an intersection.


----------

